# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Samsung Galaxy S5, smartphone, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

Samsung Galaxy S5 on Wikipedia

Football (soccer), Earthlings against aliens, Samsung advertising project

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S5 Impressions! 

 Published on Feb 24, 2014




> Samsung Galaxy S5. Or S4s. It has landed!

----------


## Airicist

EE - Samsung Galaxy S5 features 

Published on Mar 21, 2014




> Check out the new Samsung Galaxy S5 on EE.
> Available to pre-order on 28th March.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S5 review 

 Published on Apr 8, 2014




> The S5 delivers fantastic specs and an amazing screen but is let down by an uninspiring design. Watch our in-depth review for the full verdict.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S5 review 

 Published on Apr 14, 2014




> The Galaxy S5 is Samsung's latest update to its wildly popular lineup of big-screen smartphones. And this time, Samsung promises it went "back to basics" to create its best, simplest, most useful phone ever. David Pierce puts that claim to the test.
> 
> Read more: "Samsung Galaxy S5 review"
> The next big thing is a lot of little things
> 
> by David Pierce
> April 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S5 Review 

Published on Apr 14, 2014




> The Galaxy S5 is the company's latest flagship phone and sure to be a swift seller. The phone is, in its own way, beautifully designed and the plastic materials are durable and should maintain a luster over time. Is this an iPhone replacement? No, but it is a replacement for the S4 that should please shoppers already predisposed to Samsung and Android. The Galaxy S5 offers some genuinely useful stuff that the Galaxy S4 doesn't, with extreme water and dust-protection (which really works, based on a brief 30-second submersion test and use in a fairly strong downpour) that should give most users a lot of extra peace of mind.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy S5 buyers are fans of 4G: CNET UK podcast 385 

 Published on Apr 17, 2014




> 9 out of 10 Samsung Galaxy S5 phones sold in Britain's two major mobile chains have been signed up to 4G contracts -- is 4G catching on? Plus, we catch up with the latest on the Amazon phone, Samsung Kamera and Nokia's crazy code-names.

----------


## Airicist

Customize the Galaxy S5 like a pro 

 Published on Apr 17, 2014




> Samsung has scaled back the ways you can personalize its new flagship phone, but there are still a few things you can do to give yours a singular look.

----------


## Airicist

Get the most out of the Samsung GS5's camera

 Published on Apr 18, 2014




> Samsung has thrown plenty of new camera features into its marquee handset, the Galaxy S5. Though they may not all be obvious to find, they're definitely worth exploring. Lynn La walks you through some simple ways to add that little extra oomph to your photos with these basic features.

----------


## Airicist

Send an SOS to the world on Galaxy S5 

 Published on Apr 23, 2014




> Samsung's Galaxy S5 smartphone builds in peace of mind with this trick for alerting emergency contacts with a quick button press.

----------


## Airicist

Create shortcuts to your favorite apps on the S5 

 Published on Apr 25, 2014




> Find out how to customize Toolbox, a feature that lets you access your favorite apps no matter where you are on the device.

----------


## Airicist

Kids Mode and parental controls on the Galaxy S5 

 Published on Apr 25, 2014




> Let your kids access fun features and apps on your S5 while keeping you content locked away.

----------


## Airicist

[SamsungTomorrow TV] Ten Hidden Features of Galaxy S5 (1) (2) 

 Published on May 5, 2014




> In the month of May, Samsung Tomorrow TV will introduce a special series of "Ten Hidden Features of Galaxy S5"! Check out the first two: (1) The Special Touch and (2) Customized Playlist.

----------


## Airicist

Get incredible battery life on the Galaxy S5 

 Published on May 8, 2014




> These tips will help you squeeze the most juice out of your brand new Samsung smartphone.

----------


## Airicist

[SamsungTomorrow TV] Ten Hidden Features of Galaxy S5 (4) "Shot & More" and more 

 Published on May 12, 2014




> This is the fourth part of the ten hidden features of Galaxy S5, "Shot & More" and more. Have you ever wanted to capture images of fast-moving cars or dynamic sporting events in a true to life way? Now, you can find everything you want with the Shot & More and other smart camera features on Galaxy S5.

----------


## Airicist

#GALAXY 11 full movie (Part 1,2,3)

Published on Jul 6, 2014

----------

